# Good Eats For IBS August Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's recipe is cherry clafoutis, an uncomplicated dessert of cherries arranged in a baking dish, covered with a batter similar to pancake batter, and baked.Enjoy,Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

